# Alloy wheel paint code??



## BenTT63 (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi

Does anyone know the paint code for the dark grey 19" alloy wheels that are fitted as standard to a 2013 TT Black Edition?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Stev443 (Oct 6, 2013)

BenTT63 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know the paint code for the dark grey 19" alloy wheels that are fitted as standard to a 2013 TT Black Edition?
> 
> ...


Hi do a search on the forum to confirm there are a few posts but I believe it's Audi titanium L8AU


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Unfortunately, Audi doesn't include the wheel paint code on the vehicle sticker as they do for the body paint. However, you can try this website and see if it helps as it has a pretty good list of color codes -

*Audi OEM Wheels*
http://robcheng.com/audiwheel/

The problem is the wheel color will have faded, so if you paint one wheel to the OEM factory color it will look different than the other three. It's going to take someone who knows how to color match in order to get it right.

Good post on the topic here. "Stiff" is a professional sprayer so he knows what he's talking about -

*Alloy Wheel Colour*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1907817

Here's the list of Audi Color Codes from the audiwheel link above which were aggregated from the 7zap website -

1H7	Silver	
8AU	Titanium	
Z33	Burnished	
Z3M	Red?
Z17	Avus Silver	
4EE	Anthracite	
2ZZ	Chrome	
K80	Polished
666	Brilliant Silver	
7ZJ	Grey Metallic	
1ZL	Bright Turned	
LD8	Galvano Silver?
8Z8	Diamond Silver	
3AJ	High Gloss	
AX1	Gloss Black

From another Audi forum -

_The so called " paint code; e.g." 8z8 is a "color code" to identify the color of the wheel a car will have when ordered from the factory by the dealer. To be a "paint code" it would require paint being available in said color. There may be a paint formula code that Audi uses for its wheels but it is not published nor will Audi provide any help in having paint mixed for your wheels. I've tried and was told Audi Germany won't make that info available. So yes, there is no such thing as a "paint code" for wheels, only a "color code"._


----------

